# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  DJ готов отработать или выйти на подмену на весь май 2012г. в СПб.

## IvanRulez

DJ (звукач) с большим опытом работы готов отработать или подменить на любом мероприятии (свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив, детский праздник, открытие магазина и т.п.) в любой день в Санкт-Петербурге на весь май месяц 2012г. В наличии только ноутбук. 
моб.тел: 8-924-226-9028 Иван. 
агент: ivanpulse@mail.ru

----------


## Альфандрия

ищу работу на лето

----------

